# Missed it - National Senior Citizen's Day



## debodun (Aug 28, 2016)

Last Sunday was National Senior Citizen's Day (in the U.S.anyway).


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2016)

Phooey --  I missed it, too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2016)

Reminded me of this cartoon.


----------

